# A & S Married , A lot of pics



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2011)

Last Saturday I was lucky enough to go play "professional" wedding photographer .

I was the 2nd shooter for Indi Soesilo photography. He is a really talented photographer. I was very lucky to get to work with him. Enjoy!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice clean work.
-
Thanks for sharing and shoot well, Joe


----------



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicely schot schwetty!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks John and Joe.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Aug 2, 2011)

Love 20 and 22! The colors are very vibrant and wonderful.. great work as always


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 2, 2011)

22 and 23 are my favorite...but they are all pretty good!


----------



## Quentin_Moyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Sharp, clean photos with nice DOF, what's not to like?
The only one I don't care for is 16, but I' have no room to talk because I've made shots like that too.
They always remind me of a firing squad.


----------



## photogir2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

Love the one where he is dipping her! Such a super awesome shot!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  If you have any CC, feel free to say it.  Harsh or not.. more the merrier.


----------



## PhotoTish (Aug 2, 2011)

I think this is a great set of photos and it really comes across that you enjoyed taking them.  Good job :thumbup:


----------



## mc1979 (Aug 2, 2011)

These are all great in my opinion, love the lighting!


----------



## ghache (Aug 2, 2011)

REalllllllly nice


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 2, 2011)

Yee Haw! That thar's good shootin'


----------



## RauschPhotography (Aug 2, 2011)

As far as suggestions go, I would maybe play with the contrast in the B&W shots to give them a little more 'pop'.. That's all!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm still struggling a bit with B&W.  If I increase the contrast, the black is too black and you can't see the details.


----------



## randy! (Aug 24, 2011)

nice work


----------



## bennielou (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Schwettylens!

I really like the photos overall.  You had asked for CC, so I'm going to give you some nitpics, and general comments, and of course these are only my opinion.  But the restate, I think the quality is very good overall.

1.
I like the groom's tension and emotion in the photo.  However, I would either crop a bit tighter to exclude the frames on both ends, or patch them out.  The one on the left is the biggest offender.  My eye keeps going straight for it.

2.
Very nice light and happy emotion.  Great use of window light.

3.
Nice, but IMO could use a contrast boost as I feel it is a tad bit flat.

4.
Not at all crazy about this one.  I think it would have been stronger in Portrait orientation.

5.
Money shot.  Wonderful.  Nice abient lighting.  Strong portrait.

6.
I'm not sure what this photo is about.  I know he's showing the time, and his cufflinks, but it doesn't seem interactive to the viewer.  To me, it's like, "Hey, look at my new watch".  Does that make sense?

7.
I really love this one, but would suggest cropping out the highlight on the left side.  Again, it keeps pulling my eye.

8.
Lovely!

9. 
Lovely.  Tighter Crop?

10.
This looks flat to me.  Contrast boost maybe?

11.
Needs tighter crop to exclude awkward from on left.  Could also be patched out.

12. 
Money.

13.
Tighter crop to exclude edge of pew on left.  Otherwise money.

14.
Super tight crop on this one might be magic.  I'd get rid of the bridesmaid on the left and keep the cross.

15
Perfection.

16.
Great photo, but seems blah color wise.  Needs a big POP of something, imo.

17.
I wish his face was lower, but still a nice and very pretty shot.

18.
Cute, but think cropping the right hand of photo in a tighter crop would be more powerful.

19.
Lovely

20.
The hand growing out of their chins kills this otherwise fantastic shot for me.

21/22
These seem very flat to might.  Might be lovely with a contrast boost, or black and white, vintage, or sepia application.

23.
Love this one.  I would patc out the wall plugs and weird white box on the right hand side of the photo.

24.
Glory.  Beautiful well balanced shot.

25.
Very nice.  They look super happy.


----------



## Emersyn (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice.  I especially like 20 and 23.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patrice (Aug 27, 2011)

You have received a lot of feedback and suggestions. Good photos for certain, but I'd like to add a tiny little nit-pick if I may. Next time you are photographing a male in formal attire try and find a diplomatic way to suggest he remove his big ass sport watch, to my eye it looks out of place and just a bit tacky.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice work! Looks like a fun couple....


----------



## SkyBlue (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos, the couple looks a little bit uptight.


----------



## ki_user (Sep 9, 2011)

Some really nice shots there, some unusual ones too, I like.


----------



## Forkie (Sep 9, 2011)

I love #14 and #23 - both perfect (except for the silly bint standing in the way on #14!)



Schwettylens said:


> I'm still struggling a bit with B&W.  If I increase the contrast, the black is too black and you can't see the details.



Why not select the black parts you're worried about (pen tool, quick select or magic wand), place them on another layer and adjust the contrast on the reminder?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed comments Cindy.  I agree with 90% what you said.

Forkie, I will try that next time but I will try to keep it only on LR3.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 9, 2011)

No problem.   I really enjoyed the series.

And I LOVE  your new siggy.  Hysterical!


----------



## Stanza (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely! I like it a lot!


----------

